# Tamoxifen Citrate / Lean Xtreme / Activate Xtreme / AI Post Cycle Support / PCT Stack



## mfish (May 24, 2011)

I'm coming off 6 weeks of H-drol 50/75/75/75/75/75.  Made great  strength gains.  Started as a bulk in first 3 weeks and then changed to  recomp.  I'm 5'7" and went from 157 lbs. to 167 lbs. and lost 2% body  fat.  

I have Tamoxifen Citrate / Lean Xtreme / Activate Xtreme / Post Cycle  Support on hand.  I'm thinking I can use everything if I time it right.  

It sounds like the general consensus is to do Tamoxifen Citrate @  20/20/10/10.  And I've heard to add in the Lean Xtreme somewhere around  day 10 to day 14. I've also heard to add in the Activate Xtreme @ work.  Not sure when and if I should in Post Cycle Support.

Based on what I've outlined here what would be the optimal timing and  dosing.  If its relevant I plan to continue to recomp / cut after done  with PCT.  I'm at 14.5% bf now.

Any suggestions for ideal timing and dosage are greatly appreicated​


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

Nolva alone will be enough, some people don't even do PCT with h-drol since it super mild.


----------



## bigpapabuff (May 24, 2011)

I also think nolva by itself would work just fine, as long as its real nolva, no otc stuff. I like to go with 40/20/20/20


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

yea nolva


----------

